
NY Post: Break up Amazon before it does any more damage to America - Vaslo
https://nypost.com/2018/10/09/break-up-amazon-before-it-does-any-more-damage-to-america/
======
tomnipotent
I was really hoping for something good to read, but this is just an ad for the
book "The Four: The Hidden DNA of Amazon, Apple, Facebook, and Google". Author
is mentioned/quoted no less than 18 times.

